# Viper 5701 problems!!!! HELP PLZ!!!



## pj88 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just purchased a Viper 5701 and had it installed in my Nissan Xtrail (pathfinder). I also purchased 2 window modulators(front and back windows) and a back up battery. When I went to the installer he said he was having problems with the windows coming down and to bring it back for him to check. To my surprise when I left they worked completely fine. BUT soon after they started giving trouble i.e when i remote start and get in the car the windows wont go down its like when i'm pushing the switch to go down they keep trying to come back up. and as of recent when they do go down at any moment they come right back up!!!! and this is jus the beginning i have also noticed that at times when i try to start the car with the key the car wont turn over!! i HAVE to use the remote start to start it!! Anddd also as of recent when i dis arm the alarm the doors don't open!!! i have to keep arming and disarming!! I have taken it to the installer a couple time with no luck. I just wonder has anyone ever heard about this or have any suggestions? Is this an installation problem or hardware?(with my minimal knowledge in this i would think its a hardware problem but i have called a couple of places and they told me not nessc. oh i live in the caribbean and the places i called are in the US. no place here seems to have a clue what to do.)


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like you picked a horrible installer.. in my opinion.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

There is nothing worse than a bad alarm/rs install. Agree with cool that seems to be the case. Been there, had that happen to me once....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like they brain wasent programmed correctly and the BROWN wire is loose. Print this out and take it to the installer:

99 Nissan Pathfinder:

Constant 12V+ White/Purple Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Black/Yellow or Black/Green Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Black/White Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Red/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 3 Starter 2 Red/Blue Ignition Harness 
Accessory Red/Yellow or White/Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach Blue Distributor 
Brake Switch Green/Yellow Brake Switch 
Trunk Release Light Green/Red (+) Rear Hatch Switch 
Parking Lights Pink/Blue (+) Security Module right of Column 
Head Lamp Red/Green (Driver's) Red/Black (PAS) at Head Light Switch 
Factory Disarm Light Green (-) Security Module right of Column 
Door Trigger Red/Black (-) Security Module right of Column or Kick Panel 
Door Lock Light Green/Red (-) Behind Fuse Panel or left of Column at Security Module 
Door Unlock Brown (-) 
Driver's Lock Blue Right of Steering Column 
Driver's Unlock White/Purple Right of Steering Column 
Passenger Unlock Yellow/Black Right of Steering Column 
Horn Wire Light Green/Black (-) Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Blue/Black, RF=Blue/Yellow, LR=Red/Black, RR=White/Black 
Windows Down LF=Blue/Red, RF=Blue/White, LR=Green/White, RR=Black/White


----------

